# Request/idea from CVPCS - Developers, please read



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/105844328547178759011/posts/EJJ9WgrF3gy

Sounds like a great idea...join in if you can.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I signed up first for the X2. My D2G days are coming to an end as far as developing goes. I will be maintaining though.


----------

